# List of safe live plants?



## BettaBetty (May 1, 2011)

Just curious if anyone has ever made a list of safe live plants to put into the tanks of our lovely fish friends.

If anyone does... please let me know!


----------



## BlueHaven (Jul 17, 2010)

Marimo moss balls, 
Anubias Nana, 
Amazon Sword, 
Java fern,
and Java Moss. 

These are good for beginners too...though I am unsure about the amazon sword as a beginner plant.


----------



## BettaBetty (May 1, 2011)

Are Lilly and Aponogeton plants safe? I have more experience with plants then with fish at the moment. Just not sure about the two together. 

Thank you for the plants listed I'll look into them.


----------



## BlueHaven (Jul 17, 2010)

Yes!
I had those, though mine died on me, lol

I have an aponogetin growing now and doing fine. 
Make sure the temps are at an okay place for both betta and plant.


----------



## BettaBetty (May 1, 2011)

Great! I am setting up a large 20 gal tank with just gravel (Not the cheapy crap I have now D and going to let the plants grow in the fishless water before adding the fish to it.

That way I dont have to mantain growing plants and worry about the fishies! Do you have pictures of your growing plant? Im curious what it looks like.


----------



## BlueHaven (Jul 17, 2010)

Hee, it's VERY tiny. 
I'll try to get a picture!

And that's great you are making a planted tank!
They are so pretty.


----------



## roypattonphoto (Mar 19, 2011)

All live plants are safe or the most part..however te question to ask urself is how much maint do I want to go through


----------



## BettaBetty (May 1, 2011)

Hmm. True... true.

And yay pics lol.


----------



## BlueHaven (Jul 17, 2010)

http://www.bettafish.com/album.php?albumid=1022&pictureid=14278
Here is a picture of the aponogetin.


----------



## denaliwind (Feb 27, 2011)

Here's a great intro to plants thread started by PewPewPew.


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

If you buy live plants from a pet store and the plant is in the same tank with live fish, the safest thing to do is quarantine the plant for about 2 weeks before adding it to your betta's home. Some of my favorite low light plants to keep with bettas are java fern, anubias, water sprite, and java moss.


----------



## BettaBetty (May 1, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the input. Its most appreciated in this time of learning! Thank you for the link too, and the pics!


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

you might also check out planted tank sites for more info. So far the only threatening plant I've seen in the carnivorous waterwheel plant. They only hurt fry, shrimp, and snails though, not full grown bettas as far as I know (though I'd never try tbh) and they only thrive in high CO2 Acidic soft water.

They're actually kinda difficult to care for and obtain so I don't think you'll have any problems with them.

Some great stem plants are (spelling may be off)
Annacharis
Water Sprite
Golden Jenny
Water Wisteria

IMO anyway. The annacharis is BRILLIANT though you need to trim it often as the mother plants tend to die once new growth (sister plants or baby plants as you prefer) starts.

That applies to all stem plants though.

Floaters are really fun as well. =] Though most stem plants can be used as floaters anyway as most don't necessarily need to be planted in the substrate to grow well.

ANYWAY some good floaters would be
Water Sprite
Frogbit
Water Lettuce
Red Root Floater

Good slow growing low light plants would be Java Fern, Anubias, and most aquatic mosses such as java and christmas moss.


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

denaliwind said:


> Here's a great intro to plants thread started by PewPewPew.










:B <3 <3 kekeke.


----------



## Tomsk (Mar 4, 2010)

Vallis is also a good plant,easy to grow and is tall so you can use it as a background plant.
I bought some when I got my first tank and since have now moved its runners to two other tanks and have binned countless other runners,damn thing won't stop growing!.

Tomsk


----------

